# Toggle clamps for woodworking jigs



## JIMMIEM (Feb 5, 2016)

What styles and sizes do you find most useful and flexible for table saw and router table jigs? Any particular brands?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I have found that a lot of them don't have a long enough bolt to apply enough pressure. I've had to order longer bolts with rubber bumpers from McMaster Carr in some cases to get them to work properly. I recently acquired some Match-fit clamps from Micro jig and found in some cases they are a good substitute for toggle clamps. They certainly can apply a lot more downward pressure.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Feb 5, 2016)

> I have found that a lot of them don t have a long enough bolt to apply enough pressure. I ve had to order longer bolts with rubber bumpers from McMaster Carr in some cases to get them to work properly. I recently acquired some Match-fit clamps from Micro jig and found in some cases they are a good substitute for toggle clamps. They certainly can apply a lot more downward pressure.
> 
> - bondogaposis


I just watched a youtube video where a guy made longer bolts from threaded rod and larger rubber bumper from furniture feet. He epoxied the rubber feet onto the ends of the threaded rod after screwing on a nut.
worth a try?


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

You really just have to make a jig, etc to decide what size and setup you need. Prices vary…


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I get them at Harbor Freight

https://www.harborfreight.com/search?q=toggle%20clamp


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

It matters what you are clamping, thickness wise. If I have something where all the parts will be around 3/4" stock I also use the DeStaco like clamps at HF, good value.

If It is just a jig, where stock thickness varies, then I throw a little more $$$$$ at them, and get these auto adjusting toggle clamps

https://www.mcmaster.com/auto-adjusting-toggle-clamps/










Amazon has them too, search "auto adjust toggle clamp"

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=auto+adjusting+toggle+clamps&i=tools&ref=nb_sb_noss


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I like Bessey, Woodcraft offers other brands as well.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/bessey-auto-adjust-horizontal-toggle-clamp-high#


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

As *JD* and *trSN* alluded to, it depends on your requirements… and then *jig it*!

When it comes to toggle clamps I do like the Rockler t-track toggles. They are not the b-all, however, with a bit of imagination, they can be very versatile and handy… just ensure you have solid t-tracks.


----------

